# How i can know is Direct-X installed in my pc or not????Plz help!!



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Plz help me.Say thankQ 1st. :heartlove


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Start menu > run > *dxdiag* in the window that loads near the bottom it will say "DirectX Version: DirectX #.#"

#.# = the version of directx you have


----------



## jaydax (Jan 8, 2005)

*If it works that is!*

On my system attempting to use DxDiag produces an error - Could not find DXDIAGN.DLL

Attempting to update to DirextX 9c runs the installation but immediately tells me it's been installed and DxDiag still produces an error. Can't play DVDs now either. 

Looking for the DirectX components listed in a earlier run of DxDiag finds them all still present.

Anyone got any bright ideas before I reformat my laptop and install XP and the rest of my software again? :sigh:


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thankq for your quick response and advice.Is say direct-X9c.Is this surely mean a direct-X9c have been installed in my pc?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yep, that means you have DirectX version 9c on your computer.


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Cookies And Internet Temporary Files?????Plz teach me something.*

:sayyes 
Is the cookies and internet temporary files useful for my pc???I found that they accumulated plentifully in my pc.If they are no use i decide to delete them from my pc.Can i delete them and after deleting them would it hurt my pc??? Plz give me soe advices.Say thankQ 1st. :heartlove


----------



## Watcher (Dec 19, 2004)

Mp4 said:


> Plz help me.Say thankQ 1st. :heartlove



My advice is to reinstall your directx 9b and then install your Dx 9c!!!

I encountered the same problem recently!


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Watcher said:


> My advice is to reinstall your directx 9b and then install your Dx 9c!!!
> 
> I encountered the same problem recently!


Wat is your problem?
So how i can reinstall dx 9b?Got any free link to let me download the dx 9b?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Cookies and temporary internet files can both be deleted without any problems. Also, C:\windows\temp might have stuff you can delete in it.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

The Temp folders should be cleaned out periodically as installation programs and hijack programs leave a lot of junk there. Download CleanUp! (Alternate Link if main link don't work) and install it. Run CleanUp! and click on *CleanUp!* button. When it asks you if you want to logoff, click on Yes.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

Mp4 said:


> Wat is your problem?
> So how i can reinstall dx 9b?Got any free link to let me download the dx 9b?


Um... you cant. Even if you have a copy of the 9.0b redistrib, if you've previously had 9.0c installed, the 9.0b installer willhappily tell you that 'DirectX is already installed" and then refuse to complete. 

You cant uninstall DirectX 9: It's part of the Operating Sytem. The best you can do is roll back to a system restore point created before you went to DirectX 9.0c.

Frankly, I'd just wipe the drive and do a fresh XPsp2 slipstream install, becasue SP2 includes 9.0c (among other things).


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

ThankQ for all your precious help and advices.I would like to tell u that i know what i should do now aftered refer to all your advices. :heartlove Bye!!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Sarge said:


> Um... you cant. Even if you have a copy of the 9.0b redistrib, if you've previously had 9.0c installed, the 9.0b installer willhappily tell you that 'DirectX is already installed" and then refuse to complete.
> 
> You cant uninstall DirectX 9: It's part of the Operating Sytem. The best you can do is roll back to a system restore point created before you went to DirectX 9.0c.
> 
> Frankly, I'd just wipe the drive and do a fresh XPsp2 slipstream install, becasue SP2 includes 9.0c (among other things).


Sarge, you seem to jump to "I would wipe the drive and start all over" as a first option. There are ways to go back to older versions of directX. You can't uninstall directx completely, but you can revert back to older versions.


----------

